# Looking for WT knives



## yak sao (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a pair of the "Wing Tsun" Bart Cham Dao?
Wing lam is my usual go to place for everything WT, but they are out of stock.


----------



## geezer (Mar 7, 2011)

Go to http.//www.martialartssupermarket.com (select "kung fu" then "butterfly swords") Check out the third set down, the 15.5 in aluminum model made in China. I bought a set about a yearback and they were very nicely made for the price ($32.95)... way better than the LT aluminum ones from Wing Lam. They are about the right size (short which helps with the "internal rotation" movements) and have the tapered "stabbing-style" blade we use in WT. The only drawback is that they don't have the rectangular shaped hand-guard. That's something LT came up with. Also, you'll want to replace the cheap handle wrap with something better... but that's true on the LT models too.


----------



## profesormental (Mar 8, 2011)

Sr. geezer...

No contaban con tu astucia!!!


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 8, 2011)

These are the blades we use in our system.
http://www.wle.com/products/w450.html

I would love to own a pair of these however. 
http://www.wle.com//products/w104c.html


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 8, 2011)

geezer said:


> Go to http.//www.martialartssupermarket.com (select "kung fu" then "butterfly swords") Check out the third set down, the 15.5 in aluminum model made in China. I bought a set about a yearback and they were very nicely made for the price ($32.95)... way better than the LT aluminum ones from Wing Lam. They are about the right size (short which helps with the "internal rotation" movements) and have the tapered "stabbing-style" blade we use in WT. The only drawback is that they don't have the rectangular shaped hand-guard. That's something LT came up with. Also, you'll want to replace the cheap handle wrap with something better... but that's true on the LT models too.


 
The 5th set down look just like the ones we use coming from Wing Lam.  Probably made by the same company.  They have the correct length, weight, and feel for proper training and hold up well to a bit of abuse.  You can not live and train without a pair of quality butterfly swords.


----------



## geezer (Mar 8, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> The 5th set down look just like the ones we use coming from Wing Lam.  Probably made by the same company.  They have the correct length, weight, and feel for proper training and hold up well to a bit of abuse.  You can not live and train without a pair of quality butterfly swords.



I was curious about the similarity between the two, so I opened a second window and put the WLE and Martialartssupermarket (set #5) side by side. They have the same length, weight and handle design, but the blades on the WLE page are the "chopper" style, i.e. wide and more blunt at the tip. The similar model at MAsupermarket is more of a "cutter/stabber"  with a tapered blade and sharper angle at the tip. In WT-related groups, the second design is favored. We also favor a lighter blade. The heavier blades are more typical of the styles that favor "chopping". But quite honestly, I've only just begun a bit of bart cham do work. Back when I was in WT, _this training was reserved for master-level and above_, and very costly too. As I am neither a master, nor rich, I am fortunate to have been taught a bit by a kung-fu brother.


----------



## geezer (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, and one more thing. I better get mighty good defending myself with them knives before I dare face my wife to explain why I spent nearly $250 bucks on a pair, nevermind the fancy pair that cost $1,200.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 9, 2011)

geezer said:


> I was curious about the similarity between the two, so I opened a second window and put the WLE and Martialartssupermarket (set #5) side by side. They have the same length, weight and handle design, but the blades on the WLE page are the "chopper" style, i.e. wide and more blunt at the tip. The similar model at MAsupermarket is more of a "cutter/stabber" with a tapered blade and sharper angle at the tip. In WT-related groups, the second design is favored. We also favor a lighter blade. The heavier blades are more typical of the styles that favor "chopping". But quite honestly, I've only just begun a bit of bart cham do work. Back when I was in WT, _this training was reserved for master-level and above_, and very costly too. As I am neither a master, nor rich, I am fortunate to have been taught a bit by a kung-fu brother.


 
The WLE blades are not like the chopper style, they are the same (right down to the case) as MASupermarket, trust me. The picture may look a little different, but what they send you are exactly like the one's from MASupermarket. I have a pair, and so do 4 of my students (one having ordered them just recently).  And they are not the chopper style. Also, if you will look, WLE and MASupermarket use the same part number for ordering. Coincidence? Probably not, they most likely order them from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 10, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> These are the blades we use in our system.
> http://www.wle.com/products/w450.html
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 11, 2011)

Vajramusti said:


> zepedawingchun said:
> 
> 
> > These are the blades we use in our system.
> ...


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 11, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Vajramusti said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have access to my blades at the moment, I'll have to measure them.  But I can tell you the blade is a little wider than the LT blades, one of my student's has the LT blades.  They are about 3 in. wide, where the blade meets the handle, and made of combat steel (stainless steel), not aluminum.  They are heavy at about 4 lbs. for the pair.  If you're looking to buy a pair, I'd buy these:
> ...


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 11, 2011)

Vajramusti said:


> zepedawingchun said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks much for the info.
> ...


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 11, 2011)

Vajramusti said:


> Vajramusti said:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------------------
> ...


----------

